# Socionics Description: The Best ISTP Guide Ever Written



## Radish

Hey, yo. I found this chart at h<><>ttp://psychology.wikia.com/wiki/Socionics#The_16_types. It seems to indicate that an introvert in socionics can correlate with one of two different MBTI types. I'm a n00b at this stuff though, so I couldn't explain why that is.


First two functionsFormal nameFour-letter nameMBTI name[SUP][26][/SUP]Social roleType alias15px 15pxLogical Sensory Extrovert (LSE)ESTjESTJAdministrator / DirectorStirlitz (or Sherlock Holmes)15px 15pxLogical Intuitive Extrovert (LIE)ENTjENTJEnterpriser / PioneerJack London15px 15pxEthical Sensory Extrovert (ESE)ESFjESFJBonvivant / EnthusiastHugo15px 15pxEthical Intuitive Extrovert (EIE)ENFjENFJMentor / ActorHamlet15px 15pxSensory Logical Extrovert (SLE)ESTpESTPLegionnaire / ConquerorZhukov15px 15pxSensory Ethical Extrovert (SEE)ESFpESFPPolitician / AmbassadorNapoleon (or Caesar)15px 15pxIntuitive Logical Extrovert (ILE)ENTpENTPSeeker / InventorDon Quixote15px 15pxIntuitive Ethical Extrovert (IEE)ENFpENFPPsychologist / ReporterHuxley15px 15pxLogical Sensory Introvert (LSI)ISTjISTP orISTJInspector / PragmatistMaxim Gorky15px 15pxLogical Intuitive Introvert (LII)INTjINTP orINTJAnalyst / MastermindRobespierre (orDescartes)15px 15pxEthical Sensory Introvert (ESI)ISFjISFP orISFJGuardian / ConservatorDreiser15px 15pxEthical Intuitive Introvert (EII)INFjINFP orINFJHumanist / EmpathDostoyevsky15px 15pxSensory Logical Introvert (SLI)ISTpISTJ orISTPCraftsman / ArtisanGabin15px 15pxSensory Ethical Introvert (SEI)ISFpISFJ orISFPMediator / PeacemakerDumas15px 15pxIntuitive Logical Introvert (ILI)INTpINTJ orINTPCritic / ObserverBalzac15px 15pxIntuitive Ethical Introvert (IEI)INFpINFJ orINFPLyricist / RomanticYesenin
Source: h<><>ttp://psychology.wikia.com/wiki/Socionics#The_16_types

**couldn't link due to forum settings :/

But yeah I tend to fit with the description given here, and I have previously tested as an ISTP in MBTI many times (I'm always retesting for no reason), so I sort of found the whole "Nuh-uh, ISTp = ISTJ" thing sort of perplexing. Maybe this will help somebody... somehow. I'm sorta new to this.


----------



## cyamitide

Radish said:


> Hey, yo. I found this chart at h<><>ttp://psychology.wikia.com/wiki/Socionics#The_16_types. It seems to indicate that an introvert in socionics can correlate with one of two different MBTI types. I'm a n00b at this stuff though, so I couldn't explain why that is.


Considering that many people may not have their type right in MBTI, it's advisable to read the socionics profiles and descriptions of functions before transferring one's type. Most usually extraverts transfer with exactly same letters, while some introverts will have to switch the j and p letters around.


----------



## QtheCool

Holy shit, I really am an ISTP (unfortunately).


----------



## Flying Triangle

Surprisingly accurate.


----------

